# Teamspeak 3 = PC Sound aus



## kraVen (24. Februar 2010)

Hallo, ich habe mir heute ein neues System gekauft
Information and Instructions - IXTREME I7200 GE - PT.U360X.001 - iXtreme - platform_ixtreme2009 - Desktop

ist soweit auch alles top ABER

ich spiele World of Warcraft und benutze dadurch auch Teamspeak 3. 

Spiele ich WoW ohne TS3 is alles okay alles normal sounds alles wie immer.

Starte ich Teamspeak 3 gehen die gesamten Rechnersounds aus. Nach einem Neustart is denn alles wieder normal. Sobald ich TS 3 starte geht das Spiel wieder von vorne los.

Ich verwende jetzt Vista 64 bit Version und dadurch auch die 64 bit Version vom Teamspeak 3.
ich hab schon alles probiert, neue treiber, neues SP , alle updates ect. immer noch das gleiche. hat jemand vielleicht ne idee woran das liegen kann bzw. wie ich dieses problem los werde?

Vielen dank schonmal


----------



## darthebe (15. März 2010)

Hallo, du bist ist nicht allein !!!
Habe genau das gleiche Problem mit dem selben Rechner !!!
Das Problem tritt mittlerweile auch bei BFBC2 auf , aber immer erst nach einiger Zeit und bei anderen Anwendungen garnicht.

Der Support von Packart Bell ist auch nur Schrott !

Meine bisherigen Versuche.

*Neuster Soundtreiber Realtek HD 2.34 - nix geholfen
*Neustes Bios von Acer --BIOS_ACER_P01.B2_Windows_ASM5810_M7810 -- nix geholfen ( funktioniert aber und behebt wohl einige fehler des Bios, gibt aber kleine Fehlermeldung wenn man das Bios betritt, hatte bisjetzt aber noch keine negativen auswirkungen) 
*Sountreiber von Vista benutzt - nix geholfen
*diverse einstellungen im Realtek Controlpanel - nix geholfen

Also wär super wenn wir mal die erfahrungen bzw lösungansätze austauschen könnten, hab noch mehr Leute in Foren geshen die das selbe Problem hatten !!!!


----------



## Kain_78 (17. März 2010)

hey das liegt an einem program wie zb tuneup utilities 2010 o.ä das in die task priorietät eingreift... also einfach die einstellungen ändern oder aus dem autostart ganz entfernen.... das sind meistens turbo,beschleunigungs tools w.o.g. die am task manadgmend rum spielen... die program-priorität ändern... sobald die priorität des soundtreibers verändert wird kommt stille bis zum neustart...

ich hoffe ich konnte helfen...
damit ich mich als eurer grosser held fühlen kann...


----------



## darthebe (18. März 2010)

Und was ist wenn man keine solche Tools installiert hat ???

Also, folgende Dinge musste ich noch festellen :

Sound fällt aus bei Teamspeak 3.0 und bei BFBC 2 Multiplayer , ALLERDINGS nicht bei Bioshock 1 und 2 Singleplayer !

Herunterregeln der Soundqualli --- nix passiert.

Desweiteren spielt danach nicht nur Windows Vista keine sounds mehr, der Mediaplayer spielt keine Mp3 mehr, also nicht nur kein sound sondern er startet die Wedergabe nicht mehr.
Videos wie z.b. auf Youtube kein Sound (logisch) aber das Video ruckelt auch !

Teamspeak lässt sich nach ausgefallenem Sound nicht mehr korrekt schliessen und nach der trennen der Verbindung keine neue Verbind aufbauen !.

Also alles total seltsam, ich hoffe das wir bald eine Lösung finden ich Kotze schon vom feinsten.


----------



## darthebe (20. März 2010)

Soooo, das klingt jetzt zwar total banal, aber ich habe eine bzw ich denke die einzige Lösung für das Problem mit dem ixtreme M5740 bzw wie er auf der Homepage heißt I7200 GE bzw M5810 wie er bei acer heißt gefunden !!!

Achtung jetzt kommts !!!

Installiert euch Windows 7 !!!

Hab es heute installiert weil ich ein kostenlosen update auf Windows 7 jetzt endlich aus Budapest ?!?! (Also da beziht Packard Bell bzw jetzt Acer das her LOL) bekommen hab.

Seitdem keine Probleme mehr, allerdings kann ich jeden nur bedauern den das selbe mit dem Update bevorsteht wie mir, war der absolute Krampf mit den Treibern, wer sich die Mühe sparen will schreibt mich am besten an ich helfe dann gern, bis denne !!!


----------



## Sparky (25. März 2010)

Ich hatte dasselbe Problem. 
Die Lösung war im Endeffekt, dass ich die Northbridgespannung meines Mainboards, die ich etwas erhöht eingestellt hatte, wieder auf Normalwerte zurückgesetzt habe.


----------



## Kain_78 (29. Dezember 2010)

ja mit windows 7 gibt das problem nicht mehr... 
ich habe festgestellt, daß wenn das prob. am anfang direckt nach der installation des win xp auftaucht mus man einfach in dienste rein und den audio dienst einschalten und auf auto stellen...

komischerweise war der machmal aus ... deaktiviert... oder aud manuel...
sobald man den windows audio dienst umstellt funtioniert der ton wieder... nach einem neustart natürlich... 

hatte keine ausseter mehr seit monaten...


----------

